# MN vs Chauvin (George Floyd case)



## Iwander

Opening statements set to start 3/28 I think.  They have seated 6 jurors so far.
With who they picked so far its going to be an  interesting case.


----------



## yamilee21

I have zero hope of any kind of justice stemming from this case. I fear it is going to be a farce, like all the other ones before. The jury will acquit, a bunch of officials will say, “We must respect the jury’s decision,” and we’ll look toward the next case, hoping *that* one will finally bring justice, while the body count keeps rising. I’m so tired of the same injustices over and over again.


----------



## mensa

If this man gets away with this murder or receives a light sentence, it will be open season on black folk.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I love trials.  I started late but I'm watching now.


----------



## SoniT

I don't know if I can watch this Derrick Chauvin trial.  Of course I want to see a conviction but I don't want to relive the details of George Floyd's murder.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Use your words girl.. this witness is a mess to watch


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'm nervous for her when they start this cross....poor girl i feel for her


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SoniT said:


> I don't know if I can watch this Derrick Chauvin trial.  Of course I want to see a conviction but I don't want to relive the details of George Floyd's murder.


I understand.  It is hard to watch.  I just like trials and to hear the in's and outs's of things we may not know about.  I'm not that confident in the jury they selected.  That definitely was not an impartial jury imo by some of the statements they made.
I've been disappointed alot in trial outcomes,  Zimmerman, Casey Anthony, the aftermath of Amber Guyger but I still am drawn to watch.
Lord knows I need the distraction.


----------



## PatDM'T

I just got home
and so I am 
playing catch-up.
Just happened to
find the video on
YouTube while
commuting home.

WTH is Chauvin
writing nonstop 
during the prosecution's 
opening statements?
He is really irksome!!!


----------



## PatDM'T

yamilee21 said:


> I have zero hope of any kind of justice stemming from this case. I fear it is going to be a farce, like all the other ones before. The jury will acquit, a bunch of officials will say, “We must respect the jury’s decision,” and we’ll look toward the next case, hoping *that* one will finally bring justice, while the body count keeps rising. I’m so tired of the same injustices over and over again.


@yamilee21 
I don't blame you
for feeling hopeless.

But I need you
to have the 
audacity of hope. 
The same hope we
had that the Orange
Clown would lose
the presidency
and lose bigly,
even though things
looked bleak in the
beginning and the
race looked tight. 

I still remember 
being so sad that
November 3rd night
that even with all 
the evidence of 4 years
that  was so useless,
that a country would
support him so much
that it was a toss-up
on who would win.

But I refused to let
what I was seeing
or the memory of how
so differently from
what we expected
the 2016 race 
turned out to be.

I know I may sound
a wee bit batty but
I really do think that
positive vibes make 
a difference. 
Some call it faith,
some positive thinking,
some call it optimism.
Whatever someone believes,
I have found, seems to 
become to that person
a self-fulfilling prophesy.

We have no control
in the outcome. 
But let us not think
or speak results
we do not want 
into the universe. 

We won't always lose
the battles we find
ourselves in.
We won bigly in
Nov and in Jan.

We can win again.


----------



## Keen

I try to avoid watching racially charged television.  I just can’t.  It upsets me so much.


----------



## PatDM'T

Keen said:


> I try to avoid watching racially charged television.  I just can’t.  It upsets me so much.


You sound 
like my DH.

He won't 
even watch
such like movies,
eg Mississippi
Burning.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I really like the wrestler guy.  Now that he is kinda of consolidating his answers he is doing good.  But it will be interesting to see what the defense does with him.  He has a very likeable personality.


----------



## Peppermynt

Jmartjrmd said:


> I really like the wrestler guy.  Now that he is kinda of consolidating his answers he is doing good.  But it will be interesting to see what the defense does with him.  He has a very likeable personality.


He was quite wordy lol. Initially he came off as just telling what he saw but as he got more comfortable he (IMO) drew too many conclusions about Chauvin's intent ... opens himself up on cross to being positioned as someone who is intentionally trying to convict Chauvin. I think he's correct in his assessment but the optics worry me.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> He was quite wordy lol. Initially he came off as just telling what he saw but as he got more comfortable he (IMO) drew too many conclusions about Chauvin's intent ... opens himself up on cross to being positioned as someone who is intentionally trying to convict Chauvin. I think he's correct in his assessment but the optics worry me.


Yeah I was worried at first he was very wordy lol
Here we go let's see what the defense has.


----------



## Peppermynt

Do I just watch too much court related TV?  Why can't he just answer "Yes" or "No?" 

ETA  I think he has a Black Lives Matter shirt on under his button down ...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Do I just watch too much court related TV?  Why can't he just answer "Yes" or "No?"
> 
> ETA  I think he has a Black Lives Matter shirt on under his button down ...


I just told my husband the same thing.  I know he is for the prosecution but he needs to be mindful.of the jury.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I thought the defense was going to come after him with some heat.  That was weak from a non lawyer perspective.


----------



## Peppermynt

She's a very good witness so far.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

much better than the girl from yesterday


----------



## PatDM'T

Where are you
guys watching it?
What channels?
Platforms?


----------



## Peppermynt

I'm watching here right now - lots of online options:


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> I'm watching here right now - lots of online options:



Yay!
OK, that is 
where I am too.

I was havin' 
a bit of FOMO
unnecessarily.


----------



## frizzy

I was only going to look at the recaps of the trial, but I'm tuned in.  I'll break for the soap operas I watch.


----------



## Peppermynt

I am looking forward to hearing the female first responder's testimony who was on the sidewalk. She was fired up and can be considered an expert witness...


----------



## SoniT

The firefighter is doing a good job.


----------



## Peppermynt

Ooooh - I am liking this first responder's testimony.

She's officially invited to the cookout. 

(Does she remind anyone else of Jo from Grey's Anatomy?)


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Lol these witnesses be adding so much besides the question.

All the babies did good though.  proud of them.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Day 2 is a wrap.  I hope she calms down tomorrow.  Her testimony is good but some of her volunteered Info might help the defense imo.


----------



## Peppermynt

Agree. People need to recognize this is court and not some chit chat with your friends over a bottle of wine. But I‘m sure they’ll prep her again for tomorrow.


----------



## frizzy

NVM


----------



## Peppermynt

Not. One. Mask. On.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

lol..I like this older gentleman

awww poor guy. that breakdown broke my heart


----------



## Peppermynt

Well. I have a prediction watching this latest body cam video. This isn't going to end well for Team George or Minneapolis. Manslaughter but not Murder 2 in my opinion.

The cop holding his legs has asked "should we roll him on his side" at least twice so far. I think that was the rookie cop?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Well. I have a prediction watching this latest body cam video. This isn't going to end well for Team George or Minneapolis. Manslaughter but not Murder 2 in my opinion.
> 
> The cop holding his legs has asked "should we roll him on his side" at least twice so far. I think that was the rookie cop?


they also have murder 3 to consider


----------



## Peppermynt

True - I need to look up the charges and definitions.

I now see though they they didn't pull him out of the car, he was pushing himself out the right door. So that adds more info and further refines the picture in my head of what was happening. I'm torn and still open to see what other evidence is presented. There's no way 9 min and 29 seconds on someone's neck when they had stopped struggling was rational, required or humane and it was clear there was a blatant disregard for George's life by the cop though. AND - the fact that Chauvin approached the car with his gun drawn was (to me) an unnecessary escalation of a situation before anything had really started.

(Full disclosure - my dad was a retired Philly cop and I grew up in West Philly - and he was a cop during the MOVE standoff).

This all makes me so sad. How do we ever get beyond this in my lifetime? Is it too far gone in this country?


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I’m the daughter of a retired Lieutenant from Gary, IN PD and eventually part of internal affairs. He never joined FOP bc it was too racist. I understand sis.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> True - I need to look up the charges and definitions.
> 
> I now see though they they didn't pull him out of the car, he was pushing himself out the right door. So that adds more info and further refines the picture in my head of what was happening. I'm torn and still open to see what other evidence is presented. There's no way 9 min and 29 seconds on someone's neck when they had stopped struggling was rational, required or humane and it was clear there was a blatant disregard for George's life by the cop though. AND - the fact that Chauvin approached the car with his gun drawn was (to me) an unnecessary escalation of a situation before anything had really started.
> 
> (Full disclosure - my dad was a retired Philly cop and I grew up in West Philly - and he was a cop during the MOVE standoff).
> 
> This all makes me so sad. How do we ever get beyond this in my lifetime? Is it too far gone in this country?


I think it was Officer Lane that approached the car with gun drawn.  I've been watching the HLN feed so it's a little delayed from the YouTube one because they stop and talk and of course commercials and the police procedure expert on there was talking about that today.  
I'm a little more optimistic as it came out in one of the body camera videos that I think Keung DID check a pulse after he was out and said there wasnt one and they still did nothing.  I have to go back and watch that to confirm.
They described the jury reactions today and the 2 black males would not watch the footage they just stared straight ahead.  
From reading the murder 3 charge I can see it but I'm speaking from emotion and not legal speak which is different lol.  I like court tv and hln because they help me understand how things fit together legally.
My husband is law enforcement  ( although military atm) and he wouldn't watch it again either but we will see if he will rejoin me tomorrow.


----------



## Peppermynt

Chauvin and Tao (sp?) were the first responders on the scene unless I'm mistaken. Chauvin had his gun out immediately when he opened the car door.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Yeah I think you have it mixed up.  They were talking yesterday about his (Lane's) lack of training to pull his gun so quickly.  
I took this from an article when Lane's lawyer tried to get his charges dismissed. 

The transcript from Lane’s body-worn camera provides additional details from the scene. Lane was one of the first two officers to respond to a call about someone allegedly using a fake $20 bill. Lane pulled his gun on the car Floyd was in and Floyd said, “Please don’t shoot me, Mr. Officer,” according to the transcript.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I wonder if this one man defense show for such a high profile case is setting up for an ineffective counsel appeal if they get a conviction 

Also the prosecutor examining the paramedic seemed unprepared especially with her questions.


----------



## Peppermynt

I honestly think both the prosecution and defense are doing a good job based on what points / story they're trying to tell. Ultimately I think the defense will fail because there's no reason for Chauvin to have remained on his neck for that long. Even if GF was high (and he was) and Chauvin can offer testimony about having had other suspects revive, once GF was out and not moving at all 9 min was far too long. Of course Chauvin's past behavior might become admissible if they go that route since he's apparently done this several times before and I'm not sure if that will come up ...


----------



## Peppermynt

Hey baby!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Hey baby!


lol..yes indeed


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I wish he woulda worn his uniform..  A man in a uniform with handcuffs... yasssss


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> Hey baby!



So you gonna
share a pic of
the cause for
this madness or
you just going
to leave us hanging
just like you are
doing your "girls"?

Was so busy today
I did not get to watch.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'd never seen this.  Its officer Thao's interview with BCA and FBI.  it's long but I watched the whole thing.  I should be sleep but I cant so I watched it.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'd never seen this.  Its officer Thao's interview with BCA and FBI.  it's long but I watched the whole thing.  I should be sleep but I cant so I watched it.


Just finished
watching.

His excuse for
not applying his
Critical Intervention
training, namely,
"because he was just
backup and not the
one arresting" is BS
to me.

Key word being
"intervention" whose
definition is "the
act of coming
between so as to
prevent or alter a
result or course
of events".

So IMO he was
negligent at
some point.

His excuse of being
preoccupied with
the angry witnesses
and traffic might
work in his favor,
but having heard
Floyd say he cannot
breathe, something
should have stirred
in him to apply his
CI training and make
a suggestion at the 
least, to mitigate
the crisis at hand. 

I cannot imagine
what cold blood
must run through
one's veins for
one to hear
a man beg for 
help/for his life
and because of
some dumb loyalty
or respect to a cop
or some code, you
do nothing.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

He had 1,000 excuses why it wasn't his job.  
I like how he had to get his training extended by a month yet he couldn't remember why.
I would remember that.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This " he could wake up and have superhuman force" is annoying.
He was not just going to regain a pulse with NO cpr and become the incredible hulk.
And if they were so concerned about that where are the calls for backup if they felt the 3 of them would not be able to control him if he woke up.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I've only seen the recap of testimony but my confidence in a conviction is getting shaky now.
The state needs to reevaluate their witness list.
I'm really just waiting on the medical examiner at this point.
To the lady that said its difficult to provide care when people are watching that is not the profession for you.  People are always watching/ recording nowdays.  You still have a job to do.    Someone watching doesn't prevent you from doing the job you were trained to do.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I like the pulmonologist taking us to A&P class


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> I like the pulmonologist taking us to A&P class


Me too!

I hate that YT
won't let me
take screenshots,
but minimizes
the window when
I try to do so,
but thought the
graphics were 
so enlightening.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Jmartjrmd said:


> I like the pulmonologist taking us to A&P class


He is excellent and i can’t wait to see if they take his testimony to heart.


----------



## PatDM'T

I liked how
fair he was and
how believable his
explanations were
that sometimes 
Floyd could breath
because of the 
positioning of his
head.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

He makes me wanna take a refresher class lol.

I know the defense's first question probably is going to be so how do drugs affect everything you said.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'm glad they started to address the fentany!!

I'm gonna have to catch up later.  Dang I wanna watch.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Jmartjrmd said:


> He makes me wanna take a refresher class lol.
> 
> I know the defense's first question probably is going to be so how do drugs affect everything you said.


Well looks like he’s explaining that now! Defense has nothing!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ok my husband has the baby for a few minutes.
Everybody is going to be signing up for his class!

I will say that when I was first in the hospital with heart failure I remember laying in bed and all of a  sudden had the inability to breathe .  The urgency I had to sit up was overwhelming and I wasnt handcuffed, prone or otherwise restricted in getting into a position of sitting so that I could breathe.  I just cried for George hearing the doctors testimony because to be begging for help and relating my trying to sit up to ease the panic and pain of not being able to breathe effectively I cannot fathom what he went through. To die like that....if they din'ymt convict then God help this country.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Boy that defense attorney is really reaching.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jmartjrmd said:


> Boy that defense attorney is really reaching.


And no sir you cannot take out the facts of the case to try and make your case lol


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> And no sir you cannot take out the facts of the case to try and make your case lol


That nearly kilt me. 

Like how is he
going to remove 
all the evidence
and ask if all of
it is not there then
is the cause of death
what he wants it to be? 

OK those were not
his exact words but
dang, dude really tried.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I bet that juror they questioned was the one that said she was so excited to serve on the jury when they were picking the jury.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> I bet that juror they questioned was the one that said she was so excited to serve on the jury when they were picking the jury.


I missed that

What juror?

I kept tuning in
as time allowed,
so fill me in.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

PatDM'T said:


> I missed that
> 
> What juror?
> 
> I kept tuning in
> as time allowed,
> so fill me in.


They questioned a juror about her possibly violating the order not to discuss or look up info on the case but she was still seated when they came back so...
they didn't show that part of her being questioned.

but they were saying someone on the jury plans to write a book and I had a feeling it might be the one they questioned


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> They questioned a juror about her possibly violating the order not to discuss or look up info on the case but she was still seated when they came back so...
> they didn't show that part of her being questioned.
> 
> but they were saying someone on the jury plans to write a book and I had a feeling it might be the one they questioned


Oh wow!

Thanks for the 411.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The prosecution has laid out a beautiful case. If they don't convict...God truly help us.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

The cardiologist was fantastic.  I wish my cardiologist was that clear.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Judge seems annoyed.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

So defense case starts tomorrow.  

Who thinks defendant will testify?


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> So defense case starts tomorrow.
> 
> Who thinks defendant will testify?


He will be
crazy to dare.
Mind you, 
considerinf
that he has
even allowed 
the trial to
happen when 
we all saw what
he did does reek
of some arrogance, 
so he may just be
full of himself 
as to think
he can convince us
he is innocent.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

How is this relevant? we clearly saw George Floyd's behavior on the day of the incident.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Jmartjrmd said:


> How is this relevant? we clearly saw George Floyd's behavior on the day of the incident.


They are truly reaching! Hilarious that the whole thing took 10 mins. Defense is reachingggggggg


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Oh his friend is not here for this!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

So concerned yet he didnt call for more help


----------



## PatDM'T

Dude on the 
stand is really
getting on my
nerves. 

WTH does he
know about 
positional asphyxia
compared to the
medical experts
from previous days.


----------



## PatDM'T

OK so granted
Chauvin was
distracted by the
crowd, right?

So how can this
"expert" be sure 
that this distraction
did not cause him
to stop following 
protocol and go
overboard?

Come the frock on!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

He is a total crock.  I see why the state passed on his "expertise"


----------



## Jmartjrmd

He is getting eaten up on this masterful cross.  He sounds so defeated.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> He is getting eaten up on this masterful cross.  He sounds so defeated.


YASSS!

I was just
coming to say
the "expert" and
his bias are being
laid bare, effin punk!

He claims that
Chauvin was
positioning himself
because Floyd was
moving and that is
why both feet were
off the ground.
Then he is asked
if that would exert
more force.
Claims he doesn't know.
Yet he earlier said
that situational
awareness means you
adjust force as needed.

So WT bloody H is it?
Is Mr Floyd struggling
enough to need more
force or not?

And he does not
know the difference
between writhing and
forceful resisting?

I could so not
sit through this BS.

I would be walked
out coz I would hafta
pull out the tomato
I brought for lunch
coz that is really why
I brought an over 
ripe one and
 at the
bullpoop coming out
of his mouth!

When asked if
Chauvin was on
Floyd's neck or back
in that infamous pic,
he mumbled "back"
with no shame.

Ooh...someone hol' me!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'd be putting in for a refund if I was the defense but I go back to what I said earlier IF he gets convicted the appeal is going to be ineffective assistance of counsel.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

he sounds like a little kid answering his moms questions after he got his butt whopped trying to explain why he was bad


----------



## Ganjababy

I think the police organizations should be held more accountable. The allow the culture of police brutality to persist.


----------



## PatDM'T

OK I am
just tuning in, 
so can someone
fill me in on why
the defense was
trying to get all
charges dropped
per the caption 
below?


----------



## Peppermynt

@PatDM'T From what I understand that typically occurs in most trials. Rarely if ever does the judge agree but if the defense doesn't ask I think the defendent can use that to cry ineffective counsel if they are convicted ...


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> @PatDM'T From what I understand that typically occurs in most trials. Rarely if ever does the judge agree but if the defense doesn't ask I think the defendent can use that to cry ineffective counsel if they are convicted ...


I see.

Guess why not
fling everything 
at the wall and 
see if anything 
will stick. 

Makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

now the car killed him.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> now the car killed him.
> View attachment 471341


Wait, what?


I am having
a hard time
focusing today
while at work,
so I missed that
poppycock. 

ETA: I think I
caught on the
car's alleged guilt 
to the murder:
exhaust fumes?
Was the car running?
Wouldn't they need
to be in an enclosed 
space for CO2 to 
be relevant?


----------



## Peppermynt

As I posted on that other site that shall not be named: Up next: Defense expert who will testify that George Floyd may have died of a shark attack.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

PatDM'T said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> I am having
> a hard time
> focusing today
> while at work,
> so I missed that
> poppycock.


They're talking about his face being near the exhaust so his exposure to carbon monoxide may have contributed to his death but then they keep saying,  you are not suggesting he died from carbon monoxide..expert says no
then procedescto talk for however long now about carbon monoxide


----------



## Peppermynt

I figure the goal is to make the jury fall asleep so Nelson can holler mistrial ...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Those patients are on VENTILATORS!!!!!!  A MACHINE is ensuring they are breathing


----------



## Peppermynt

Prosecutor Blackwell awaiting his chance to cross:


----------



## TrulyBlessed

To even suggest carbon monoxide poisoning is insulting. If that’s the route they wanna go it doesn’t make Chauvin any less responsible as he held Floyd down near the car’s exhaust pipe for 9 min and 29 seconds?! I have had about enough of this trial.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> They're talking about his face being near the exhaust so his exposure to carbon monoxide may have contributed to his death but then they keep saying,  you are not suggesting he died from carbon monoxide..expert says no
> then procedescto talk for however long now about carbon monoxide


Thank you.

I just caught on
from a recap.

I heard them say
that this expert
is from South Africa.

Looks like the
defense could not
find a local clown
willing to make a
fool of themselves.

Reminds me of the
sign language phony
during Mandela's funeral.

Are South African 
residents lining up
to perform in a circus
or something?


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^
I’ve been in lurk mode for this thread but after reading that last statement I just can’t.

OK IFFFFF.... Mr. Floyd DID IN FACT DIE OF CO Poisoning WHO PUT HIM IN THE LOCATION TO BE THE VICTIM OF SAID CO POISONING??


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Prosecutor Blackwell awaiting his chance to cross:


yasss..I cant wait


----------



## Jmartjrmd

No but our eyes can see pressure on the back.  Otherwise he could have incredible hulked them off of him since he had such " superhuman strength"


----------



## PatDM'T

Why is he
citing reports
from more than 
30 years ago?

When I was in
college, your sources
had to be recent.


----------



## Peppermynt

Someone on twitter asked - was that patrol car even running??  Why would the cops have left their patrol car running after they arrived, went into the store then went across the street to talk to George in his car?


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> Someone on twitter asked - was that patrol car even running??  Why would the cops have left their patrol car running after they arrived, went into the store then went across the street to talk to George in his car?


That was my
question too!


----------



## Peppermynt

Did he just say hot dogs being inhaled? Or did I doze off?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Someone on twitter asked - was that patrol car even running??  Why would the cops have left their patrol car running after they arrived, went into the store then went across the street to talk to George in his car?


They made mention of this in the states case because the car is gas and electric saying the detectives had difficulty knowing if the car was running or not.  I think he was getting at they didnt know the car was running so they couldn't have known he was in danger by being that close to the exhaust.


----------



## Peppermynt

I'm mad cause I have a call in 35 min and might miss the cross because they're still yammering on.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ok now they explained why all the objections were overruled.  I was bout to blow my top


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> Did he just say hot dogs being inhaled? Or did I doze off?


I dunno. 
I had to mute 
it for a while.

I thank God
for you ladies.
You help me
keep my sanity.


----------



## Peppermynt

Get comfy y'all


----------



## Jmartjrmd

awwwwwww snap now. he attacking him


----------



## Peppermynt

I can tell I'ma need some chocolate for this. Or wine. Maybe both.


----------



## Peppermynt

He's chewing gum!!!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

He got this man stressed lol


----------



## Peppermynt

Dr. Apartheid didn't do the math ... but didn't our Irish Dr Tobin? I bet they bring Dr. Tobin back in tomorrow lol!


----------



## Peppermynt

Could we put Jerry Blackwell on the Supreme court?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

That's it.  Closing arguments Monday.  All up to the jury now.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

That testimony with Dr. Tobin scared me lol..they know they can't answer a question simply.  That was risky.


----------



## lavaflow99

Closing arguments starting.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I like the graphics the state is using instead of just talking.


----------



## lavaflow99

Lord have mercy this defense explanation for the oxygenation level and the percentages clearly shows a lack of no medical background and how physiology works.  I need him to stop trying to sound medical.  The worst explanation I have ever heard.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

lavaflow99 said:


> Lord have mercy this defense explanation for the oxygenation level and the percentages clearly shows a lack of no medical background and how physiology works.  I need him to stop trying to sound medical.  The worst explanation I have ever heard.


For reals!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

How do you stop cpr you never started?


----------



## SoniT

How's it going? I'm not watching. I'm praying that the jury makes the right decision.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SoniT said:


> How's it going? I'm not watching. I'm praying that the jury makes the right decision.


Defense still rambling but they are at lunch now.  he will finish after lunch.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jmartjrmd said:


> Defense still rambling but they are at lunch now.  he will finish after lunch.


Defense trying to be sneaky and misleading, longwinded..he been talking for 2.5 hours already.


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Defense trying to be sneaky and misleading, longwinded..he been talking for 2.5 hours already.


Longwinded while saying nothing of value or of relevance.  How is anything he is saying going to create doubt?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Now hes blaming EMS while saying he isnt blaming them...unbelievable


----------



## lavaflow99

Dang he is trying to blame the paramedics for his death for not giving Narcan or rescuscitating?


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Now hes blaming EMS while saying he isnt blaming them...unbelievable



If I was the paramedic, I will be suing for defamation of character.  Wow....


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jerry Blackwell.is so good, very likeable, concise and articulate.  I heart him.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ohhhh snap that was a two snaps ending
Mr Floyd didnt die because his heart was too big he died cause Mr Chauvins heart was too small.

Go Jerry!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Oh boooohooo he wants a mistrial because he got his feelings hurt


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh boooohooo he wants a mistrial because he got his feelings hurt


What a wuss.  He needs a backbone.  Come on now!!


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Ohhhh snap that was a two snaps ending
> Mr Floyd didnt die because his heart was too big he died cause Mr Chauvins heart was too small.
> 
> Go Jerry!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## SoniT

Thanks for sharing the breakdown of the jury. This can go either way. I'm wondering about the four white women and how they'll vote. I guess I'm still traumatized by the election of Trump.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SoniT said:


> Thanks for sharing the breakdown of the jury. This can go either way. I'm wondering about the four white women and how they'll vote. I guess I'm still traumatized by the election of Trump.


1 is a single mom with 2 boys.  She said she doesnt think her sons would be targets for the police but one of her black coworkers kids would.  She said shame has learned alot from her coworkers on race issues.  She doesnt hate police and doesnt support defunding the police.  She said she thinks peoples opinions come from the environment they are in.

Another is a nurse.  She said she would be very interested in the medical evidence.  She had participated in many codes and is on a post code committee where they debrief after a code has occurred. .Ime we gather everyone that was involved in a code to discuss what we did well, what we didnt do well.
She is also mot against police.  She doesnt want her name released and is concerned about the reaction after the verfict.
She has ICU and ventilator experience.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Others on jury
It includes a black grandmother in her 60s, the oldest member of the jury, who said she stopped watching the infamous video of Mr Floyd's death because "it just wasn't something I needed to see". She also claimed she used to live 10 blocks from where he had died.
Others too admitted that they found the video difficult to watch, with one newly-wed white woman, a social worker in her 20s, saying "I had every emotion".
The Floyd video may become the centrepiece of this trial, but prospective jurors were also questioned about their opinions on the Black Lives Matter (BLM) movement, the opposing Blue Lives Matter movement (which advocates for police officers), the push among activists to "defund the police" and the violence associated with some BLM protests.
A white woman in her 50s claimed she used to work at a suburban business damaged last summer after Mr Floyd's death. She had seen the video, but said she generally trusted the police and felt that those who followed instructions had nothing to fear.
A black man in his 40s said that, while he believed minorities are mistreated regularly by the police, he strongly disagreed with defunding - or redirecting funds away from - police departments.


----------



## mensa

I feel really uncomfortable awaiting for the Juries verdict.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Verdict in!  About an hour to be read.


----------



## Rastafarai

Jmartjrmd said:


> Verdict in!



OMG!!!


----------



## mensa

Jmartjrmd said:


> Verdict in!  About an hour to be read.


Oh my...HAVE THEY MENTIONED IT YET? I had to turn the tv off.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

mensa said:


> Oh my...HAVE THEY MENTIONED IT YET? I had to turn the tv off.


They will announce in an about an hour


----------



## mensa

Jmartjrmd said:


> They will announce in an about an hour


Whew, holding my breath.

Thanks.


----------



## SoniT

I wish they didn't make us wait an hour.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Now a word from an expert


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Now a word from an expert


OJ?   Really?  He needs to stay at home, hush up and enjoy his freedom.  

ETA:  Though I appreciate the “wear your mask” at the end


----------



## SoniT

This reminds me of when the OJ verdict came in. I remember being at work and watching it on TV.


----------



## mensa

SoniT said:


> I wish they didn't make us wait an hour.


I know. Waiting for the verdict is nerve racking!


----------



## mensa

SoniT said:


> This reminds me of when the OJ verdict came in. I remember being at work and watching it on TV.


Me too. Also, the Rodney King trial.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SoniT said:


> This reminds me of when the OJ verdict came in. I remember being at work and watching it on TV.


I was in school.  I remember all the black kids cheering as the white ones sat stunned.  Idk why they let us watch that in school lol.


----------



## Rastafarai

So my fear is they overturning a guilty verdict. The judge can cite tampering as he was out for blood trying to blame Maxine Waters for inciting a response.

There will definitely be an appeal.


----------



## awhyley

Anything yet?  I'm not in front of the tv.  
Can I watch anywhere online?


----------



## SoniT

awhyley said:


> Anything yet?  I'm not in front of the tv.


Not yet.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

awhyley said:


> Anything yet?  I'm not in front of the tv.
> Can I watch anywhere online?


youtube..here is one put just search and all the live streams will.pop up


----------



## Jmartjrmd

here we goooooo


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Count 1 guilty


----------



## Jmartjrmd

count 2 guilty
count 3 guilty


----------



## Rastafarai

That's a SWEEP!


----------



## SoniT

Yes!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Guilty!!!! Lock him up!!!!


----------



## LushLox

What is the minimum jail term that he can serve?


----------



## Peppermynt

YEEEEESSSSSSS!


----------



## Neomorph

I am so very glad he was found guilty on all charges. I know it's but a drop in the bucket of all that needs to be done for police reform and racial equality, but it's an important one.


----------



## mensa

Jmartjrmd said:


> count 2 guilty
> count 3 guilty


THANK YOU JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!


----------



## mensa

TrulyBlessed said:


> Guilty!!!! Lock him up!!!!
> 
> View attachment 471559


PRAISE HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## mensa

mensa said:


> THANK YOU JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!


I feel so bad for his family.


----------



## Rastafarai

Bail revoked, too. 

I'm hearing the charges will carry at least 12 years. Hope he will serve much more. Police officers have been put on notice with this verdict.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Rastafarai said:


> Bail revoked, too.
> 
> I'm hearing the charges will carry at least 12 years. Hope he will serve much more. Police officers have been put on notice with this verdict.



Yes! A not guilty verdict would’ve sent a very dangerous message to police officers across this nation. It would’ve been hunting season on black people everywhere.


----------



## awhyley

Wow, this is unreal.  Overjoyed.  Chauvin was rather stone-faced behind the mask.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

From  Twitter

Stunna 4 Vegan ⓥ

@Headgraphix
·
10m


“Wait, I’m the convict?”






Poor baby- he looks so confused. This was not what he was expecting when he woke up today.


----------



## winterinatl

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> From  Twitter
> Stunna 4 Vegan ⓥ
> @Headgraphix
> ·
> 10m
> 
> 
> “Wait, I’m the convict?”
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby- he looks so confused. This was not what he was expecting when he woke up today.


He really thought he’d walk, huh? The fact he’s surprised pisses me off.


----------



## cocosweet

I am near tears right now. I went out of my way not to follow the trial proceedings, not read any articles, think pieces...nothing. Because I didn’t want my heart broken again. I am pleasantly surprised. I had zero faith that the jury was going to do he right thing.

Woosah...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Shout out to smartphones! The new enemy of police officers. If people keep recording and more cops get convicted then things may finally change.


----------



## Chromia

What a nice surprise when I got home and saw the news! It's great to see people celebrating in the streets!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Thanks ladies for gathering to discuss this case.  It's sad that we have participated in so many.  Unfortunately we have more to come.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Now for the other officers involved. Their trial starts in August.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> Thanks ladies for gathering to discuss this case.  It's sad that we have participated in so many.  Unfortunately we have more to come.


Thank you for all
the updates when
we could not tune in.

Look forward
to holding hands
again as we see
justice prevail.


----------



## ladysaraii

mensa said:


> I feel so bad for his family.



For Chauvin’s family?


----------



## mensa

ladysaraii said:


> For Chauvin’s family?


No. I feel sympathy for Mr. George Floyd's family. I know nothing about Mr. Chauvin's family.


----------



## charmingt

TrulyBlessed said:


> Shout out to smartphones! The new enemy of police officers. If people keep recording and more cops get convicted then things may finally change.


Indeed! 
I didn’t know that the camera phone was invented by a black man to record the birth of his child.  Yet, it has so come in handy time and time again. Like in this case.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## charmingt




----------



## charmingt




----------



## charmingt




----------



## awhyley

And the memes are so sweet.  Internet = Undefeated


----------



## awhyley




----------



## Rastafarai

charmingt said:


>



A guest on Roland Martin’s show mentioned that he showed surprise when some of the jurors affirmed their position. I bet those were the white jurors (or white male jurors in particular). As if to suggest how dare you not defend me. All he needed was one (1) to have doubt and he got none.

Might I add I will be driving a bit easier this morning? Still fearful, but confident that my and especially my Black husband’s life can and does matter if fatally confronted by a cop. I held him extra tight when the verdict was announced, but we're still leaving AmeriKKKa.


----------



## awhyley

Love this.


----------



## awhyley

charmingt said:


> Indeed!
> *I didn’t know that the camera phone was invented by a black man to record the birth of his child. * Yet, it has so come in handy time and time again. Like in this case.



Really?  Good to know.


----------



## Rastafarai

awhyley said:


> Love this.



Honestly sis, I think we got a guilty verdict because social media worked. Darnella Frazier's video was why we got the verdict we did. Without her this cop won't be facing any murder charges. And because of her, I make sure to always have my phone fully charged before I step out and installed front and rear dashcams in our vehicles.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## charmingt

awhyley said:


> Really?  Good to know.


I believe that I heard about that on D.L. Huegley's radio show.


----------



## charmingt

Well who asked him?


----------



## chocolat79

I think this was a rare instance in which accountability was served. I don't for a second, think this is the beginning of anything new. It just so happened that the timing was completely right (it happened during the pandemic when people had time to actually pay attention) and there was irrefutable evidence, a great prosecution team, great witnesses and experts, AND his own kind testifying against him. I did breathe a sigh of relief in this case, but this is no way sets a precedence for how future killings of unarmed Black people by cops will go, IMO. I'm just glad it was the right verdict this time. I've lived in this country long enough (my entire life) to know this one-off guilty verdict is just that, one off.
For reference, how many mass shootings have to happen (including of children) before ANY gun laws are passed? So...yeah. Cynical rant over.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Ben and Jerry's stay on the job.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

Thanks for posting that interview @TrulyBlessed   it was very insightful and inspiring to hear his thoughts.
.And just one more time...Dr. Tobin for the win!!!


----------



## Peppermynt

Hearing him say that it was a detriment to Chauvin by not taking the stand makes me nervous. Would that be something they can cite on appeal? (Not that that means the appeal goes through ... but just wondering.)


----------



## HappyAtLast

Peppermynt said:


> Hearing him say that it was a detriment to Chauvin by not taking the stand makes me nervous. Would that be something they can cite on appeal? (Not that that means the appeal goes through ... but just wondering.)


I don't see how that could be grounds for appeal since it was his team's choice for him not to take the stand. And I mean what could he say on the stand if the appeal does go through? "I put my knee on his neck for nine minutes because..." There is nothing he could have said to defend his actions. I'm just waiting for them to release him into the general population.


----------



## Peppermynt

HappyAtLast said:


> I don't see how that could be grounds for appeal since it was his team's choice for him not to take the stand. And I mean what could he say on the stand if the appeal does go through? "I put my knee on his neck for nine minutes because..." There is nothing he could have said to defend his actions. I'm just waiting for them to release him into the general population.


Its not about defending his actions ... the jury is instructed (as I understand it) that they cannot use whether the defendant takes the stand (or not) during their deliberations as a strike against them. Which it sounds like this jury did and the juror admitted to them doing. It may not be the only grounds for appeal but a part of several (and we all know he will appeal - they all do - see: Amber Guyger). I've always been uncomfortable when jurors come out making statements and writing books - maybe I watch too much "law TV" and don't really understand how it actually all works, but coming out and stating that you ignored the jury instructions seems no bueno.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Peppermynt said:


> Its not about defending his actions ... the jury is instructed (as I understand it) that they cannot use whether the defendant takes the stand (or not) during their deliberations as a strike against them. Which it sounds like this jury did and the juror admitted to them doing. It may not be the only grounds for appeal but a part of several (and we all know he will appeal - they all do - see: Amber Guyger). I've always been uncomfortable when jurors come out making statements and writing books - maybe I watch too much "law TV" and don't really understand how it actually all works, but coming out and stating that you ignored the jury instructions seems no bueno.


Yeah, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> Hearing him say that it was a detriment to Chauvin by not taking the stand makes me nervous. Would that be something they can cite on appeal? (Not that that means the appeal goes through ... but just wondering.)


I think they can use it as grounds of not getting a fair trial.  I think it'll just be one of many reasons they appeal though.  Remember the defense attorney claiming prosecutorial misconduct, the comments from  Waters, the plethora of lawyers on TV saying his lawyer was ineffective.   The fact they weren't sequestered...
I think journalist bear some blame as well especially ones that are that experienced.  She should know better.
But I've watched a lot of dateline with juror interviews and seems like its OK that they wondered about it as long as they didn't use it against him which would be hard to say after his comment about it being a detriment.  I dunno. i would hope he had an attorney advise him before speaking.  I know the judge addresses them afterwards but I don't know if he warns them about making specific statements.
Bit the appeal is already in the works.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Now they're saying that black juror lied about going to protests and a rally since a picture of him at what he says,was a get out and vote event is circulating.   He's wearing a BLM shirt.

They make me sick with this stuff.  How impartial was George Zimmerman's jury?  We don't get to appeal his non conviction.

What about Hannah Payne who is still out on bond for killing that older black gentleman after being told not to chase him.  Trial nowhere in sight.  When do we get to walk around free and work after murdering someone in broad daylight?

uggg so disgusted with our system.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## PatDM'T

Chauvin's face
and BS is becoming
as annoying as 45's
used to be when
both were ever
in our face.

The things I wish
on this man and
Trump would have
me sentenced to
hours of Hail Marys
or several sacrificial
lambs to atone for
those thoughts if
I dared speak them.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

It's starting now


----------



## Ivonnovi

Chauvin's mother got on my nerves.   Her entire Victim's Impact statement lacked any empathy for the other family and reeked of White Entitlement!     

OMG       "not only sentence him but me also".....what about Floyd's daughter!?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

And he gets 10 Years count 1


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jmartjrmd said:


> And he gets 10 Years count 1


22.5 years total


----------



## TrulyBlessed

For a split second I thought this was George lol


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Her accent is so sweet


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I just want to say that I’m REALLY upset that I watched that. It was very triggering to hear Derek Chauvin speak.


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I just want to say that I’m REALLY upset that I watched that. It was very triggering to hear Derek Chauvin speak.


Right?!  

Is there a mental
defect that makes
people like him not
know when to just
STHU and work on
just looking remorseful,
even if it is just an act? 

How dare he have
the gall to even
speak to the 
Floyd family?

@Everything Zen 
you and I are
on the same page.


----------



## Ivonnovi

PatDM'T said:


> Right?!
> 
> Is there a mental
> defect that makes
> people like him not
> know when to just
> STHU and work on
> just looking remorseful,
> even if it is just an act?
> 
> How dare he have
> the gall to even
> speak to the
> Floyd family?
> 
> @Everything Zen
> you and I are
> on the same page.


Yep, and he got it from his Momma!


----------



## secretdiamond

Derek Chauvin sentencing memo: Judge Peter Cahill explains 22.5-year sentence​Hennepin County District Judge Peter Cahill sentenced former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin to 22.5 years in prison for the murder of George Floyd.


June 25, 2021, 5:05 PM EDT
By NBC News
_Hennepin County District Judge Peter Cahill sentenced former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin to 22.5 years in prison for the murder of George Floyd. During Friday's hearing, Cahill said his determination was "not based on emotion or sympathy."_

Read the article here. Too long to copy and paste:  









						Read the full sentencing memo from judge in Derek Chauvin case
					

Hennepin County District Judge Peter Cahill sentenced former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin to 22.5 years in prison for the murder of George Floyd.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------

